
Postcards That Captured America’s Love for the Open Road - dfee
http://www.zocalopublicsquare.org/2018/11/20/postcards-captured-americas-love-open-road/viewings/glimpses/
======
jihadjihad
My wife's grandmother recently passed away, and as part of cleaning out her
apartment my father-in-law wanted to share with me his mom's collection of
these postcards. There were about a hundred of them, all stacked together in a
shoebox. Some had dates on them for when they were made (the oldest was from
1931 or '33, can't remember), others didn't.

I remember thinking how beautiful they were, how neatly the pages folded up
and were clasped by the tab on the front. Inside, the descriptions of the
places were as idyllic as the drawings--I have never been to Sioux City, Iowa,
but the postcard certainly was persuasive!

It gave me a feeling similar to looking at the liner notes for vinyl albums--
it truly felt like a quality keepsake, and I can understand why Gramma kept
them rather than sent them.

------
jordache
Too bad that first post card showed niagara falls - Ew. It is the antithesis
of the open road spirit

~~~
RankingMember
Can you elaborate on why you feel that way?

~~~
jordache
niagara, NY is an s-show of touristy crap. Your ripley's believe it or not,
etc.. like another Gatlinburg type of thing.

It is the prime example of how to ruin a world-level nature scenic destination
via privatization, greedy, and commercialism.

~~~
RankingMember
Oh. I don't see how being a tourist trap is antithetical to the "open road
spirit". Did you just go there recently and want to crap on it because you saw
the name? I've been to both sides and found them both pretty touristy, myself.

